# PASSION FRUIT aka (Lilikoi)



## Maui Joe (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought that I would post a couple of pics of the Passion Fruit growing out back. Curious to know if anyone has tried making a wine from them. I have done a few experiements, changes in recipes, etc., but getting close.







Seedlingwas planted in late August and was surprised that they produced by early December.








Fruit averages in the wild from 2.5" to 3" depending on the location. The average size for this late crop was around 3.5+ inches. I guess the rich soil and feeding had alot to do with it.






When ripe, they fall from the vine bright yellow in color. Research noted that they have recorded over 400 varieties throughtout the world. I have another variety that is Purple in color that will soon be planted. They grow from "seed" quite rapidly. Many seeds available, let me know. Wine recipe soon to follow!


----------



## masta (Jan 13, 2006)

Could you give us some more info on the growing method with the wire fence....thanks!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 13, 2006)

Maui Joe - let me know if there is a variety that grows in Maine!





Bill


----------



## jojo (Jan 13, 2006)

Beautiful the islands are.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 13, 2006)

These vines are very hardy and grow quite quickly once they are established. I use "concrete wire" that can be purchased vs. light weight fencing because of the thick foilage and weight. I guess the main thing here is to have a well supported fence, trellis, or arbor type support and that would work fine. It is suggested that the support system used *be up and ready* once you know that you are going to put them into the ground. They put out many antennae grabbers and are climbers. Sometimes a little help is needed to guide the runners. I just loosely tie them to the fence and they do the rest.


What you see in the pic is one vine that will spread if allowed beyond 15-20 ft. They can be trimmed back to avoid getting too dense by pinching off the tips. I usually just weave them in another direction and let them run.


Once the seedling begins growing in a 6 inch pot, I let it grow a couple of feet, then transfer to a larger pot around 10-12 inches. When ready to be planted, dig a hole twice the depth of the pot right next to the fence or trellis base. Leave a well around the plant to focus on direct watering and occasional feeding. I use a mix of manure and rich compost as a feeding about once a month during the growing, watering every day. To cause the vine to produce flowers for fruit, I then water less and less around every couple of days. This will cause the vine to flower and produce fruit more quickly. The more you fertilize, the more growth you will have and less fruit in that cycle.


I have read that Passion Fruit can survive the frost however it may not be the varieties that I have. The "Black Knight" variety where ever that can be obtained will probably do better Bill. I guess that you can check at "Google" and enter Passion Fruit and get more info.


Hope this helps some!


----------



## masta (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info Joe...everyone could use a little more passion in their life!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 13, 2006)

That wire looks a bit like 'Cattle Panel', tho I think Cattle Panel is a bit heavier. I grow my tomatoes on 36" tall Cattle Panel as well as my tender grapes.
The grapes grow on 48" tall X 8 foot long pieces of the panel. I plant the grape plant near a wooden post and have the panel tied in the middle to the post, in late fall I untie the panel with the grape plant growing on it and lay the plant and panel on the ground and toss loose straw over them. The straw will protect the tender vine from hard freezing and will collect snow [if any]
Cattle Panel is available at building centers...you might have to call around, a farm type feed store or Farm Co-op could direct you to a source. They come in 16 foot panels, 3 or 4 feet tall, you can have them cut it at the lumber yard/building center to fit into your pickup or trailer.
Hope this helps anyone who is looking for a mesh type trellis. The concrete wire mesh usually comes in rolls and is softer than the panels I mentioned.
Boy, this time of the year in the upper U.S. it sure is nice to see all that green lush vegetation that Maui Joe takes for granted...
Maui Joe...Post more photos....
from a gardener aching to see green!!!!


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 13, 2006)

NW,


The Cattle Ranchers use this heavy rigid grid for their gates as well.Might be the same or similiar stuff here.This grid flat sheets are 3/16 galvanized, 10'x20' flats, vs. the 6x6x6 Clinton roll normally usedfor residential concrete slabs. Abit more expensive than the roll but is worth the few extra dollars. A small bolt cutter is definitely needed to cut these.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 13, 2006)

masta said:


> Thanks for the info Joe...everyone could use a little more passion in their life!







I thought that too when I made my _insipid_ Passion_flower_ wine. To boot, it's got a antidepressant effect. This stuff is so nasty and gross, that I've been sort of down on my winemaking skills since I bottled it. I couldn't stand wasting a carboy on ^&amp;*$%.... 


My mint/lemon balm turned out like something you get out of a medicine bottle too.



Another blow to my winemaking abilities.






Just not a good start to the new year.






I am sure, however, that passion_fruit_ is much better. It _looks_ better. Once you have the recipe just the way you'd like it, let us know, Maui... Those fruits look absolutely wonderful!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 13, 2006)

Age! Remember aging! It makes us smarter (we hope) and wines better! Put it away for a full year and then see what you have. Start a new wine to distract yourself.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 13, 2006)

I took a few more pics of "working the fruit." I guess that I should post this under "How to w/ photos."


----------

